# Our little smiler



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Ikabod is ready for this blizzard coming!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Cute! I have one who smiles, too. Love, love, love her!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

OH-MY-Goodness!!!!
I am in love


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

He is definitely the sweetest and most gentle-hearted in our herd...can't get enough of his cuteness :hugs:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Was showin hubby this little guy and noticed how tasty the back wall must be u should bag it as goat treats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how adorable !! She is so cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My Hallie smiles too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:tear::tear::tear::blue::tears::sigh:
I miss that girl :roll:
She does smile


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:hug: once I'm feeling better I'll get you some new pics Laura  :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That baby picture just floored me  
Such a little angel face :kid red:
I got all choked up , :hammer:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> :hug: once I'm feeling better I'll get you some new pics Laura  :hug:


I know  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> That baby picture just floored me
> 
> Such a little angel face :kid red:
> 
> I got all choked up , :hammer:


:hug: I know the feeling  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I know  :hug:


 :hug:


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

That is the cutest smile ever!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Where u live I will be more than happy to come get him....I am in love


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok who lives in oregon and wants to sell a smiling goat ..... I now want one.... No need one


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:laugh:
I just can't resist those smiley faces , they are all so precious


----------

